# Residency Duration



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2007)

hi.. #happy i would like to know what is the residency duration in various medical feilds both in surgury and medicine.. can anyone give the time span.. i heard that neuro surgery is around 7 years.. #confused please advise.. 
regards,
-Ryan


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Please search the forums before you post. This question has already been answered.

Residency information post

Thread/Link for residency duration

PS

*Do NOT double post. 

*Please read *the forum rules here *before using the forum. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan (Feb 20, 2007)

hmm. okay.. i get it. but the sites in those threads dont display it upfront.. i mean.. wat i would be looking for is a sort of table in the speciality on one side and the residency duration on others.. and can u tell me how can i delete my own thread..


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

Sorry, there's no table. Using the site in that link is the best way to figure it out. It's slightly cumbersome, but it's accurate, and fast enough.

Don't worry about deleting threads. We'll take care of it. Thanks.


----------

